# raceface kurbelabzieher?



## cycleman (11. Januar 2008)

brauche ich einen speziellen kurbelabzieher um eine deus-kurbel zu demontieren? hat jemand eine?


----------



## bestmove (11. Januar 2008)

Bedingt durch die Konstruktion der Kurbeleinheit ist der Abzieher inklusive!  Einfach den 8er Innensechskant lösen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cycleman (11. Januar 2008)

mag sein, aber ich habe eine oem-version, ohne integrierten kurbelabzieher.


----------



## bestmove (11. Januar 2008)

Hmm, das sieht nicht so aus ? Gibt es die Deus nicht nur als X-Type?


----------



## cycleman (11. Januar 2008)

das x-type-innenlager hab ich auch, aber keinen integrierten kurbelabzieher in der rechten kurbelseite


----------



## bestmove (11. Januar 2008)

cycleman schrieb:


> das x-type-innenlager hab ich auch ...



Dadurch das du die 10er Innensechskantschraube  nicht löst sondern lediglich die 8er Schraube, zieht sich die Kurbel dabei von selber ab  "Kurbelabzieher" ist in dem Fall nur eine Metapher


----------



## cycleman (11. Januar 2008)

du verstehst nicht! ich habe keine scheibe die im gewinde der kurbel sitzt, sondern nur die kurbelschraube. dadurch kann da nix gegeneinander drücken und die kurbel von der achse lösen. aber trotzdem danke, mit dem foto hast du mir schon geholfen.


----------



## Ride-UnLTD (15. Januar 2008)

Dann solltest Du Dir die Kurbelschraube mit der entsprechenden Abschlusskappe als Ersatzteil beschaffen. Ohne diesen schwarzen Abschlussring auf dem Foto geht die Kurbel wohl nicht ab. Der ist aber immer dabei, glaube ich zumindest... Hab noch nie eine Deus-Kurbel ohne diesen Ring gesehen, auch OE nicht. Ich tippe mal auf verloren gegangen... ist Kunden von uns auch schon passiert.

Gruss Tom


----------



## Daniel12 (5. Februar 2008)

ist bei mir auch so, oder so...
also OEM Version der Evole DH mit der Abzieh-Kappe, OEM Version der Evolve XC ohne Kappe. machend as wohl so wies grad passt. man kann aber auch einfach die kappe von nem Kumpel leihen, der eine RF Kurbel hat und die dann benutzen.
Gruß, Daniel


----------

